# LED Pimp Bed



## neogoon (Nov 15, 2004)

Featured on Slashdot today... LED Pimp Bed (his name for it)....basically LED mood lighting done on the cheap. I will be interested to his howto page.

Oh, he sounds like a flashaholic in the making -- mentions his favorite LED flashlight is the Inova X1.


----------



## WildRice (Nov 15, 2004)

Very interesting. But I got one better. I took some 3/4 PVC tubing and 90 degree corners. Fashoned it into a rectangle equal to the size of my bed. Drilled holed in the tubing and Put 6 RGB LEDs in the tubing pointing up (3 on left and right side) and 6 white LEDs at the head side, suspended it from the celing and put some lace like fabric over it. BOOM instant canopy bed. Topped it off with 4 PWM drivers for 1-100% smooth dimming. I can dial in any color and the canopy over the bed lights up and has reading lights. My wife loves it.


----------



## PocketBeam (Nov 15, 2004)

Wildrice, that sounds cool. Well, as they say, Beamshots?

That sounds like something you could sell. Seriously.


----------



## WildRice (Nov 15, 2004)

I will try and post come pics when I can, ya know I thought about it, but with the RGB's and circuitry, It would be difficult. I did thik of making and selling single color ones. I got a bunch of 5mm bules comming in, mabyee I might make one and try to sell it. It does look real nice tho.

Jeff

Pics are hard to see, camera dosent like the dark


----------



## mdrejhon (Nov 17, 2004)

Another idea -- how about some clearance of the newer brighter ForeverBrights, space the bulbs only 1 inch apart, and slip them inside clear plexiglas 0.8" or 1" PVC tubing. 

Then you'd have very seamless, inexpensive continuous strip/accent lighting, fully dimmable!

Have multiple tubes for the different colors (red/green/blue), and hook them up to dimmers. They could even be X10 programmable dimmers (the better ones with the direct-set-to-dim-level feature), then you'd be able to computer-control them for just about $100!


----------

